# Apache startet nicht mehr.

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier ein seltsames Problem.

Der Apache lässt sich nicht mehr starten. leider aber weiß ich nicht ganz genau, ob es am world Update liegt oder nicht.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das der Apache nach einem Reboot nicht mehr automatisch gestartet hat und beim Versuch ihn "von Hand" zu starten, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

server ~ #
```

"/etc/init.d/apache2" und "/etc/conf.d/apache2" existieren und wurden - zumindest mal nicht bewusst - nicht verändert:

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie das Problem zu beheben ist?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was sagt: /etc/init.d/apache2 configtest

Wenn da kein Fehler bei raus kommt, mach mal ein: /etc/init.d/apache2 --debug start

Leite dabei aber den Output in ne Datei. Irgendwie sieht das so aus als würde er die Datei an der falschen Stelle suchen.

etc-update gemacht?

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, würde ich es als nächstes nochmal mit emerge --oneshot apache versuchen.

Sebastian

----------

## 3PO

Hier mal die Ausgaben:

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 configtest

 * apache2: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2

server ~ #
```

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 --debug start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

+ _conf_d=/etc/init.d/../conf.d

+ _c=apache2

+ '[' -n apache2 -a apache2 '!=' apache2 ']'

+ unset _c

+ sourcex -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2.default

+ '[' -e = -e ']'

+ shift

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2.default ']'

+ return 1

+ sourcex -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2

+ '[' -e = -e ']'

+ shift

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2 ']'

+ . /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2

++ APACHE2_OPTS='-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -D CGI'

++ '[' '!' -d /var/log/apache2 ']'

+ eerror 'apache2: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2'

 * apache2: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/apache2

+ exit 1

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

server ~ #
```

```
server ~ # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

server ~ # 
```

----------

## Christian99

zeig doch bitte mal deine /etc/conf.d/apache2. diese Zeile kommt mit irgendwie seltsam vor: 

```
++ '[' '!' -d /var/log/apache2 ']' 
```

----------

## 3PO

```
server ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/apache2 |grep -v "#"

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -D CGI"

STARTUPERRORLOG="/var/log/apache2/startuperror.log"

[ ! -d "/var/log/apache2" ] && mkdir "/var/log/apache2" 2>/dev/null

server ~ # 
```

Das wars.

Keine Ahnung, woher das --> "[ ! -d "/var/log/apache2" ] && mkdir "/var/log/apache2" 2>/dev/null" gekommen ist???

Zeile gelöscht, nun geht es wieder.  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

seltsam, dass die zeile, da einfach so aufgetaucht ist. und noch seltsamer, weil eigentlich funktioniert sie. Hauptsache es geht wieder...

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> server ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/apache2 |grep -v "#"
> 
> ...

 

es soll das log Verzeichnis für apache anlegen, wenn es nicht existiert... :Smile:  scheinbar macht das apache nicht selbst.

----------

## Christian99

das ist schon klar. ich hab die zeile allerdings nicht. und ich finde es etwas komisch, dass die in der konfigurationsdatei steht, und nicht inder init.d datei.

Weswegen sie aber trotzdem funktionieren sollte. oder überprüft runscript irgendwie, dass in conf.d dateien nur variablen gesetzt werden und sonst nix?

----------

## Hollowman

Ich hab die da auch nicht.

Sebastian

----------

